# LOW FODMAP...what do you all drink for fluids?



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

Been hard core low fodmap (elimination diet) since June 18th....almost 4 months...and the only thing I drink is water. Coffee and tea wrecked me. I do use lac free milk for cereal...I am thinking more on the line of fun stuff to drink....I tired adding lemon once...eeeek...what a mess that was 2hrs later.

What do you all drink other than water? Looking for ideas to break up the boredom


----------

